# Help for Heroes- update for players



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, I have been up the Club today to confirm the food for the day. 

Bacon rolls and coffee/tea on arrival, which will be served from 8.30. First tee off time 10.00 (Start sheet to be confirmed by Rick shortly) Suggest everyone tries to get to the course for registration an hour before their start time. Also you will not want to miss the opening drives from Smiffy and Swinger !

The meal after the round will be a two course carvery, choice of roast beef or ham with all the trimmings. Pudding will be warm  treacle tart (Chefs special) and ice cream. Serving will start around 4.30 to 5.00. 

Auction and prize giving will be around 6.30 to 7.00.

Please note the the dress code of the Club is smart casual, no jeans, sleeveless shirts, football, rugby shirts, running shorts and training shoes. Shorts must be tailored and medium length. When wearing shorts, socks can be long, any colour, or if ankle length must be preominantly white. No trainer socks, whatever they are. Shirts must be collared and tucked in at all times. I don't make the rules, so please don't bother arguing the toss with me!  If the weather remains as cold as it is at the moment in Hampshire, the wearing of shorts might not be the best option.

The Club does NOT provide towels, so bring them with you for the showers.

Jacket and ties are NOT required in any parts of the Clubhouse, including the dining room. Just smart casual.

Mobile phones may be used in the Clubhouse foyer ( I presume that is the entrance hall !) and the Car Park only. As I don't own a mobile phone, don't bother arguing this point with me either !

I fully recommend that when you finish your round, you put your clubs in your car. Sets have been known to walk off !

When you arrive, please go to the upstairs lounge to register. The code to get into the club can be obtained from the Pro shop.

I suggest that if anyone has any queries they put them on this thread, and I will answer them as best I can. Any updates I get I will post here as well. Trying to keep the number of threads to a minimum.


Should be a cracking day, for a great charity. Rich


----------



## PieMan (Sep 23, 2012)

richart said:



			When wearing shorts, socks can be long, any colour, or if ankle length must be preominantly white
		
Click to expand...

You are having a laugh right Rich? If todays anything to go by it will be waterproofs and cold weather gear all the way!!!


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2012)

PieMan said:



			You are having a laugh right Rich? If todays anything to go by it will be waterproofs and cold weather gear all the way!!! 

Click to expand...

There will always be one fool that will wear shorts in artic conditions. Remember PNWokingham is playing.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2012)

richart said:



			There will always be one fool that will wear shorts in artic conditions. Remember PNWokingham is playing.

Click to expand...

he doesn't own any long trousers


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2012)

therod said:



			he doesn't own any long trousers 

Click to expand...

Most of our shorts would be long trousers for him......


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 23, 2012)

I wear shorts until ther's snow on the ground!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 24, 2012)

richart said:



			There will always be one fool that will wear shorts in artic conditions. Remember PNWokingham is playing.

Click to expand...

Ah yes; bless him!!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			Most of our shorts would be long trousers for him......

Click to expand...

now now -let's not get shortist!:ears:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			now now -let's not get shortist!:ears:
		
Click to expand...


The bonus Paul is that shorts dont get so dirty when you spend most of the time on your arse!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2012)

Does that pond down the left hand side of the 1st fairway have any fish in it?????


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Could everyone playing on Monday please re-read this thread, and if there are any queries please contact me.

Please remember you will need to pay for your food on the day, Â£20 for bacon rolls and coffee before the round, and a two course carvery afterwards. So far you have paid for the golf, Â£25.

We are going to do a raffle on the day, and just a gentle reminder to please bring a raffle prize. A bottle, golf balls, etc will be great. Everyone that buys a raffle ticket(s) will have a very good chance of taking a prize home.

We will have a professional photographer, and he will be selling framed photos on the day. 25% of his sales will go to Help For Heroes.

Not long now !


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2012)

Richard

Are you going to put up a list of auction items on the forum in advance of the day?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 11, 2012)

fundy said:



			Are you going to put up a list of auction items on the forum in advance of the day?
		
Click to expand...

Previously posted on the main thread:




Just to raise the excitement levels. these are some of the donations made for prizes and auction items

A tour shirt signed by Ryder Cup hero Ian Poulter
An Open Flag signed by Louis Oosthuizen
A visor signed by Gonzalo Fernandes Costano
A Go_Kart and Bag
A Stewart Golf Z3 Trolley
A Cleveland Trusty Rusty wedge
A GM Centenary Flag signed by Lee Westwood
A Galvin Green Shirt (size Large)
A Ping Pioneer Cart Bag
A Dozen Titleist PTS Solo balls

There is also a promise of a donation from Orka golf and I will update when I know what that will be.

Various forumers have also pledged to bring boxes of balls as prizes.

Click to expand...


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2012)

Two quick questions... How is the course at the moment? Standing water or any other info. So since starting this post I was called in to be filmed for work and cant remember the other questions....


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Two quick questions... How is the course at the moment? Standing water or any other info. So since starting this post I was called in to be filmed for work and cant remember the other questions....
		
Click to expand...

Health and Safety video?


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

fundy said:



			Richard

Are you going to put up a list of auction items on the forum in advance of the day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, most of the auction items will be updated on the forum shortly,  We may get the odd item presented on the day. We will be putting some of the items up in the for sale section, and they can be bid on by all forumers, not just those playing. The highest bid on the forum will be carried over to the actual auction.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Two quick questions... How is the course at the moment? Standing water or any other info. So since starting this post I was called in to be filmed for work and cant remember the other questions....
		
Click to expand...

Course has the best drainage in the area. Sand based, and had major drainage system put in a few years back. Very rare to see standing water, especially on the greens, which are nearly all raised. Forecast I saw this morning had Monday as dry, but overcast. Anything but rain will do me.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 11, 2012)

Richard,

As the course has such good drainage, am I right in assuming that hedgehogs will not be required on electric trolleys?

Really looking forward to the day! :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Richard,

As the course has such good drainage, am I right in assuming that hedgehogs will not be required on electric trolleys?

Really looking forward to the day! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You are right, no hedgehogs required.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2012)

I remembered... is there a range for warm up?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 11, 2012)

Weather is looking good! 

[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
DateTimeWeatherTempWindVisibility[/TR]
[TR]
DirSpeedGust[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]*Mon
15
Oct*[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: center"]*Day*[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: right"]12 Â°C[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: center"]W[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: right"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: right"]22 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dayRow, align: center"]Very Good[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I remembered... is there a range for warm up?
		
Click to expand...

bit keen........ :cheers:


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			bit keen........ :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


When I say warm up I really mean relearn to play golf for the day...


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I remembered... is there a range for warm up?
		
Click to expand...

 No, practice ground only, but you would need your own balls. There is a net though, which is always good enough for me !! 

Justone might be free to give you a quick S & T lesson.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2012)

richart said:



			No, practice ground only, but you would need your own balls. There is a net though, which is always good enough for me !! 

Justone might be free to give you a quick S & T lesson.

Click to expand...

A net will do the job nicely and as for the S&T.... no lets not make this one of those posts.... Ask him to hit a draw off the tee though, easiest way to beat him as he will be trying it for the next 17 tee shots...


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			A net will do the job nicely and as for the S&T.... no lets not make this one of those posts.... Ask him to hit a draw off the tee though, easiest way to beat him as he will be trying it for the next 17 tee shots... 

Click to expand...

 Especially as Blackmoor favours a fade !


----------



## Swinger (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be prepared Rich. Can't be as bad as just before Xmas last year!!

Edit - I seem to remember a few brave souls battled round _*all*_ 18 that day too!!


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I'll be prepared Rich. Can't be as bad as just before Xmas last year!!
		
Click to expand...

 What your golf or the weather. Just hope the weather forecast is right for a change, sunny, light winds, 13 degrees, perfect !


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2012)

richart said:



			Especially as Blackmoor favours a fade !

Click to expand...

Except the 10th


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 11, 2012)

richart said:



			Especially as Blackmoor favours a fade !

Click to expand...

GUTTED!!! At least I am starting on 10 so I can have one hole that will fit my shot... 3 points right there!


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2012)

Fish said:



			Except the 10th
		
Click to expand...

 :mmm: start it down the left and fade back to the centre. If you draw the ball you have to start over the out of bounds and trees.


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2012)

richart said:



			:mmm: start it down the left and fade back to the centre. If you draw the ball you have to start over the out of bounds and trees.

Click to expand...

Hmmm, interesting starting hole


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 11, 2012)

richart said:



			Especially as Blackmoor favours a fade !

Click to expand...


Yeyyyy! That's me! 

Well, with a driver anyway. The rest of my clubs do their own thing.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2012)

Fish said:



			Except the 10th
		
Click to expand...



Any chance of a switch to the 1st???????


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Any chance of a switch to the 1st???????        

Click to expand...

That would only delay the situation for 9 holes :mmm:


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 11, 2012)

so looking forward to this! especially watching everyone teeing off, (last group out \0/ )


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 12, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			so looking forward to this! especially watching everyone teeing off, (last group out \0/ )
		
Click to expand...

I am the last group off 10 so I am going to come and watch you tee off buddy, with a HUGE camera!!! :swing:


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I am the last group off 10 so I am going to come and watch you tee off buddy, with a HUGE camera!!! :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Alex, you're off at 11:20......the last group is 11:30....I'll update the draw later, just waiting for one more player.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 13, 2012)

HAHA, got my mega zoom opticlense ready for your tee off Alex


----------

